# Lake Catauqua



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Well doesn't look like we will have good ice in Erie, Pa. for awhile so instead of going there this year we are moving our ice fishing trip to Lake Chatauqua Feb. 8-12. Can anyone give me any information on where to stay, fish, buy bait or any information at all. There will be 6-8 of us so we would like to get a big cabin or lodge. ANy info will have as we have never been there before.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Hogans Hut for bait and Tom's Tavern for food! Don't have any info on lodging for you. Hoping to get up there a few times myself, IF/WHEN they get good ice. If the Perch are hungry it gets insane!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

John,
Keep us updated. I may make that trip myself. I'd love to hit Presque but if there's not good ice Chatauqua would be a good choice.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

AS of now there ice is no better than ours also covered with tons of snow!!!!Maybe if it stays cold but the forecast dont look like it!!Even Mich and canada at simcoe are having the same problems with safe ice!!!


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Cancel your trip because it's not happening.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

How much for a Out of State NY Fishing license. I was told they jacked up all their prices so we did not go at all this year. Is that true??


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

70 for a yearly, 15 daily. Yeah sucks I go every year for salmon I make a few trips so I just buy a yearly, really adds to the cost of fishing up there, 2 years ago it used to be 40.00 for the year for non resident.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lodging at we wan chu is pretty good. That's where we've stayed when up there, never in the winter though. I'm trying to get out there this year as well
Kast


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Um.....I would wait to see what happens....supposed to be in the 50's with sun this weekend.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Carpman said:


> Um.....I would wait to see what happens....supposed to be in the 50's with sun this weekend.


Nothing but negative vibes coming from you in the Hard water forum... I'm sure he's smart enough to plan an ice fishing trip on his own.


----------

